# Does anyone have a non-watermarked version of this Boito opera cover?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Anyone have a non-watermarked verison of this album cover?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

If it is a jpg file, you can open it in MS Paint and erase most of the watermark. Should work fine if you are using it to display on your music player, not so fine if you are trying to make a CD cover.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Florestan said:


> If it is a jpg file, you can open it in MS Paint and erase most of the watermark. Should work fine if you are using it to display on your music player, not so fine if you are trying to make a CD cover.


If someone could do it for me that would be awesome . I suck at trying to do stuff like that .


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

First, here is one that appears not to have a water mark, but it is not very big. File

Also can try alternative cover for same work, or this one.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Florestan said:


> First, here is one that appears not to have a water mark, but it is not very big. File
> 
> Also can try alternative cover for same work, or this one.


Thanks. I used an alternative cover for the reissue instead of the original


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I think the Electrola cover is pretty intense, probably would have been my choice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> If someone could do it for me that would be awesome . I suck at trying to do stuff like that .


Do you have the original cover yourself? If so, photograph it (with your camera set at the largest pixel size*) and PM me with that file, and I'll clean it up for you. Takes me seconds in GIMP, and I enjoy mucking about with images anyway.

*In the thousands, not 200, like the image you've provided.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

some guy said:


> Do you have the original cover yourself? If so, photograph it (with your camera set at the largest pixel size*) and PM me with that file, and I'll clean it up for you. Takes me seconds in GIMP, and I enjoy mucking about with images anyway.
> 
> *In the thousands, not 200, like the image you've provided.


Sadly enough I don't. I only have that image.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

some guy said:


> Takes me seconds in GIMP, and I enjoy mucking about with images anyway.


I wish I could say that, but GIMP is a mystery to me. I do use it for printing pictures, but for editing I have to rely on KolourPaint, which apparently is much more like MSPaint that I know pretty well.


----------

